# Software > Linux >  Το ίδιο domain σε δυο ip

## range

Καλημέρα παιδιά θέλω στο etc/host file να βάλω στο ίδιο domain να ακούει σε δυο ip . Αυτό γίνεται ; 
π.χ 
192.168.1.1 example.com
192.168.1.2 example.com

Δοκίμασα έτσι αλλά ακούει μόνο στην μια ip

----------


## trendy

Γίνεται στο bind.

----------


## range

Εντάξει τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε αλλά από περίεργια πως γίνεται ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Για το παράδειγμα σου, στο αρχείο ζώνης του bind που είναι υπεύθυνο για το example.com


```
example.com	 IN  A   192.168.1.1
example.com	 IN  A   192.168.1.2
```

Βέβαια θα πρέπει το περιεχόμενο τους να είναι πανομοιότυπο και συγχρονισμένο για σωστή λειτουργία.
Ένα τυχαίο από google για Load Balancing & Round Robin http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch9/rr.html

----------


## range

> Για το παράδειγμα σου, στο αρχείο ζώνης του bind που είναι υπεύθυνο για το example.com
> 
> 
> ```
> example.com	 IN  A   192.168.1.1
> example.com	 IN  A   192.168.1.2
> ```
> 
> Βέβαια θα πρέπει το περιεχόμενο τους να είναι πανομοιότυπο και συγχρονισμένο για σωστή λειτουργία.
> Ένα τυχαίο από google για Load Balancing & Round Robin http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch9/rr.html


τελικα το χρειαζομαι  ::  Στην ουσια ειναι ενας game server ο οποιος μεσω του host file στελνει σε εναν custom master server πληροφοριες του παιχνιδιου για να εμφανιζετε σε λιστα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι θελω να στελνει πληροφοριες ταυτοχρονα σε δυο master server που υπαρχουν. Δηλαδη θα φτιαξω μια καινουργια ζωνη ;

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπορεί να στέλνει και στους 2 ταυτόχρονα. Κάθε φορά που θα επιλέγει να στείλει κάτι στον www.example.org θα ρωτάει τον dns server και θα παίρνει απάντηση με περισσότερες από μία IP θα χρησιμοποιεί μία από αυτές για να επικοινωνήσει εκτός αν έχεις κάνει μετατροπή στο πρόγραμμα και αφού διαβάσει την απάντηση του dns server στείλει και στις 2 διευθύνσεις το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## range

Ο server χρησιμοποιουσε το gamespy για οσους ξερουν και εστελνε στον master server του οτι ειναι onine και τα status του dedicated server που σηκωνα. Το gamespy εκλεισε και κρεμασε ενα σωρο παιχνιδια που τα υποστιριζε με αποτελεσμα να εχουν ανοιξει καποιοι αλλοι custom master servers που κανουν αυτην την δουλεια. Το μονο που κανει αυτος που εχει σηκώσει τον dedicated server ειναι να αλαξει στο αρχειο host την διεύθυνση που θα ακουει π.χ 

209.105.228.101 master.gamespy.com

δηλαδή του λέω οτι το master.gamespy.com που δεν υπαρχει πια να ειναι η 209.105.228.101 που ειναι ο custom master server (x-null). Το προβλημα ειναι οτι υπαρχυν παραπανω masters server , οπως καταλαβενετε οταν τα πραγματα ειναι custom ειναι οτι ναναι..... Ετσι θελω με καποιο τροπο να μπορω στο ιδιο domain να στελνει σε παρα πανω απο μια ip αλλα μαλλον δεν γινετε. Εδω ειναι τα url που ακολουθησα 

http://www.x-null.net/masterserver/
http://www.qtracker.com/master-gamespy-hostfile.php

----------


## Cha0s

Αν δεν το υποστηρίζει το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα να μιλάει με παραπάνω από 1 server τότε είναι γενικά δύσκολο (αλλά όχι απαραίτητα αδύνατο)

Με τι πρωτόκολλο μιλάει με τον master server;
Αν είναι με HTTP μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μία πατέντα (που δεν είναι γιαυτό το λόγο αλλά παίζει να κάνει - https://github.com/buger/gor ) όπου στέλνεις το request σε ένα daemon στον server σου και αυτό το στέλνει σε πολλαπλούς HTTP servers.

Αρκεί βέβαια να μην σε νοιάζει να πάρεις απάντηση πίσω από όλους (γιαυτό λέω ότι είναι θέμα του προγράμματος το αν θα μιλάει με παραπάνω από 1 server).

----------


## range

Θα σε γέλασω δεν ξέρω τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες έχει να κάνει με το server.exe το οποίο για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει θα θέλει hex edit και τέτοια . Καλά προς το παρόν το αφήνω να μιλάει μόνο με έναν master

----------


## range

Το προβλημα φενεται να λύθηκε οταν στα config files του dedicated server εβαλα 

set sv_master1 "209.105.228.101"
set sv_master2 "65.112.87.186"

το οποιο sv_master1 , sv_master2 κ.λ.π το βρήκα μεσα στο server.exe κάνοντας hex.

----------

